# شرح ميكانيكا الموائع



## ahmed1234567890 (3 يوليو 2010)

http://www.ziddu.com/download/10536527/Part_I.pdf.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/10536543/Part_II.pdf.html


----------



## raniaalhorani (21 يونيو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل
للجميع


----------



## MAHMOOUD HASSAN (6 يونيو 2013)

تسلم


----------



## سليمان1 (4 فبراير 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Abdul Rahman (5 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## Moustafa Othman (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## shadishady (28 فبراير 2014)

مشكور على ما بذلته من مجهود كبير


----------



## 3zalmneiry (1 مارس 2014)

سلمت يداك , لحسن الحظ أنا أدرس هذا المقرر لهذا الفصل وأسأل الله أن ينفع بك أستاذنا


----------

